# Winebottle Case mod



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

I had some spare parts laying around and told my mom find me a case to put these in. So she comes to me with a tiny winebottle case which is made out of wood. As there is no limits to modding and having fun and well ocasionally breaking stuff i said why not.

Specs:
Intel Motherboard with 32mb Onboard video
Intel Celeron socket 370 @ 532mhz
128mb PC100 Ram
6GB Toshiba Laptop harddrive
250wats powersupply
USB wifi adapter
Micro innovations wifi keyboard+mouse
Acer 17inch LCD

Here it is

















detailed box shots









the ports (audio,usb,vga)









the inside

















case gutted PSU









the harddrive









temperatures stay pretty low and there is enough ventilation. its being used for mainly internet radio and web surfing but it is capable of playing half-life one era games


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

thats pretty cool. I once made a case out of an old tv. I used very dark plexi glass for a window covering where the tc screeen was and once it was lit up youcould see all the internalls.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

that sounds sweet or make it like one of those Mac's with an LCD instead of the tube TV


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ Fr4665
Nice work! I see only the CPU fan and the larger fan near the PSU. Is the larger fan an intake or exhaust? If not an exhaust, is there any exhaust fan or vent I am not seeing?

@ manofsorrow
let's see some pics...sounds very cool!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yes, the 80mm fan will become an intake fan as soon as i run to homedepot. some small slits will be cut so it can drag some cool air in. right now the underload temp is around 60* C so thats up there but still managable. i think as soon as the intake is cut it will drop atleast 10*


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

That's awesome! Good job!

Yeah, if ya got pics of the TV computer, post em!

I bet that computer is quite entoxicating! heh heh heh, no.....ok.:1angel:


----------

